# Dear Groomer



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Groomer, (here's a list from my recent experience today in which the groomer-a very nice lady in a very clean modern shop-only took him away for 15 minutes and only did his eyes and feet and.......oh no, completely changed his look). Lucky's a looker (which of our Havs is not?) so he can stand the bad hair cut but I WISH I'd perhaps written to her before:
Dear Groomer:
1. Here's a photo of a Havanese. This is how they look. See how this little black and white Irish Pied puppy is NOT a miniature schnauzer? Please don't shave his face to look like one.
2. Please note his wonderful furry feet. Please do not shave them down into little pointed ballet slippers.
3. See how long the hair on top of his head is? Please don't cut it into a bowl cut? He's a dog not Prince Charles.
4. Please don't use a clippers on his face.
5. Please cut the same length all over for his puppy cut (shall I say 2 inches???) (Is the hair on his head left longer??) You can see I'm stuck now.
6. Shall I ask her not to touch the anal glands?
7. Shall I ask her to or not to pull hair out of his ears?
8. Sounds like I should ask her NOT to put him in a crate with a surrounding dryer. It being almost June, why shouldn't I just ask to let me take him home towel dryed??
Thanks for helping with this list...before and afters of Lucky's face soon. 

p.s. I am sticking with this nice groomer and thinking that it's my fault not to have been more specific. Of course from all of your experience, even specifics may provide no guarantee. Oh and she asked me to leave him for a few hours next time because seeing me through the glass window (yes I snuck around the front desk to look on) really distracted and concerned the dog. I get it. lol


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Very humourous but adorable both before and after!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

love your list...It will grow back and he is still as sweet as can be!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's still adorable like that but whatever possessed her to shave the feet of a shaggy dog? I do believe the only dogs that get that is a poodle! Thank goodness, hair grows and whatever the cut the dog is happy! He is an adorable little guy!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks all. It's such a change, but he's a great brave fellow.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

A darling no matter what!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love those eyes! 

As much as we ask of the groomers, why do we even get our Havs groomed? Don't to this and don't do that. It is not hard to learn to groom, get yourself a decent pair of scissors and clippers and learn. You will be glad you did. And....you will be so much happier.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I think groomers have a hard time with Havs cause they are supposed to look natural. Even if we want them neatened up, we still like 'em shaggy. This is very hard to grasp for groomers who want everything clipped, scissored, and shaved. 

You'll need to specify what part of the bangs you want trimmed. Like take the length between your fingers, and say "I want this much taken off with THINNING shears" and how you don't want the bangs looking like a visor or really blocky & of course stress NOT to shave the nose. They will probably forget and do it out of habit! 

As for the pointy feet, that is just bad grooming. The hair on the feet should be combed down, and the hair going past the feet trimmed. Trimming too much at this point will cause the toes to show and that pointy look, cause you can only go as short as the nails. The point is to cut the hair to the nails to make the foot look round. Either with the foot picked up or on the table. Then the hair on top of the foot should be combed/brushed up and stray hairs should be trimmed. This creates a nice round foot. 

As for towel drying, you can request this, but it might only be good if your dog is just getting a bath with no brushing. I hope the groomer isn't putting him in a cage dryer, because he really needs to be hand dried and brushed so the hair can dry straight. This helps give a nice, smooth haircut, and the dog looks super fluffy. So this is the reason many groomers do not work on a towel dried or air dried dog. Some dogs are put in cage driers if they are difficult for face drying, or if the dog's hair is getting completely shaved anyway. But even with a complete shavedown, you still get a nicer finish with a hand-dried dog with straight (blow-dried) hair.

Some groomers refuse owners to watch during grooming because the dog acts up and can be very dangerous when sharp objects are near the face. 

Sorry you got the haircut that you didn't want! I hope you give her a second chance, but after that if you are still not satisfied, I'd find someone else!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

About your anal gland question, I don't like to do it unless specifically requested, or if I feel the glands and they are very hard and full. I don't like to go poking back there willy nilly. If your dog is on high quality food, the stools should be firm enough to expel on its own. But even with good food, some small dogs have issues with it. It is up to you how often you want the anal glands expressed, but I find the more often you do it, the more often it needs to be done - but this could also be genetic. I cannot give medical advice, but groomers do external anal gland expression where the glands around the anus are squeezed till the liquid is released. Vets do internal expression where a gloved finger is inserted into the anus and each gland squeezed. You can tell a lot by what the dog eats and how the body is processing things by the texture, color, and smell of the glands. Usually it's a light brown liquid that smells fishy. I've had some dogs glands that came out like the consistency of toothpaste and either very dark brown (that smelled putrid) or beige. Sorry for so much info! But I'd personally get my dog's glands expressed by a vet so they can assess the health of the dog. 

I check my Hav's glands but they havent need expelling, and i won't be doing it (I don't think he needs it).

For the ear hair. I only pull what I can see and what easily comes out. Dont pull the ear clean. Also ask your groomer that she NOT use hemostats with the hair plucking! So many groomers use them but I find it dangerous, but that's me. I always use my fingers. Many groomers will clamp the ear hair, twirl, and yank everything at one time. This can be very painful and really unnecessary. Many dog's I've seen who endure this method end up hating the process of ear hair plucking and some get nippy or aggressive. Heck I would too if I felt everytime someone touched my ear it might mean pain.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I just bought this book on how to groom your havanese and will try to do it myself. The book is put together by the "havanese fanciers of canada" and they sell it on their website. I just got it in the mail and have read it almost cover to cover. It's really useful.

http://nosetotailbook.havanesefanciers.com/


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Great stuff. thanks all. ordering the book.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker has been groomed for the past year at All Dog's Gym in Manchester, NH. I haven't had a issue with their grooming at all. They listen and do exactly as I request. Tucker loves going there which is also important to me. If you live close enough to Manchester, you might like to try them. They do scissor cuts.........YEAH!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Too funny! But he looks ok to me!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker has been groomed for the past year at All Dog's Gym in Manchester, NH. I haven't had a issue with their grooming at all. They listen and do exactly as I request. Tucker loves going there which is also important to me. If you live close enough to Manchester, you might like to try them. They do scissor cuts.........YEAH!


Rita, you should stop by over the weekend of July 7-8, during the New England Area Rally Obedience Emthusiasts (APDT) Tournament. Kodi and I will be there most of the weekend! You can check out what Rally is all about. It's lots of fun!!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Tucker has been groomed for the past year at All Dog's Gym in Manchester, NH. I haven't had a issue with their grooming at all. They listen and do exactly as I request. Tucker loves going there which is also important to me. If you live close enough to Manchester, you might like to try them. They do scissor cuts.........YEAH!


Thanks Rita. Will keep in mind. Love the museum in Manchester-can hang out there while he's trimmed.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Rita, you should stop by over the weekend of July 7-8, during the New England Area Rally Obedience Emthusiasts (APDT) Tournament. Kodi and I will be there most of the weekend! You can check out what Rally is all about. It's lots of fun!!!


We'll try to work that in. My granddaughter's birthday is that weekend along with a church activity that we're involved in. All five of my granddaughters would love to see all the dogs involved in the rally so I'll see if I can finagle the time around our plans. Thanks, Karen, for the info.


----------

